# 6'2" OF MESQUITE BURL (WOOD GLOAT)



## maxman400 (Jan 4, 2011)

I stopped at a fabric store the other day that had been in business for 35 years here in Pahrump NV. it was having a going out of business sale and was closing it doors as of January 1st. As I pulled in to the driveway I saw this huge burl that was attached to a dead mesquite tree. While I was in the store I asked about the burl and was told that the lady that lived behind the store did not want any of her trees cut. Over the next week I went to the store 4 0r 5 times (I told the wife about the sale:wink and on the 31st (last day) I asked what the lady's name was because I wanted to talk to her. To my surprise  it was the sales lady that had been helping me all week. So she went outside with me so I could show her what I wanted and after about 5 minutes of explaining to her what I would like to do with the burl she told me I could have it. :biggrin: It is 74" round and 42" long, OH HOW I WISH I HAD A BIG LATHE. I guess I will have to settle for making a bunch of small projects and Pen Blanks. For size comparison the chain saw is a 14" craftsman. 
Thanks For Looking.


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 4, 2011)

WOW!!


----------



## danroggensee (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Mike don't forget your friends here in Pahrump. LOL very nice find.

Dan


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 4, 2011)

Congratulations.
Charles


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 4, 2011)

congrats!!!


----------



## johncrane (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice find Max! how fare up the tree was it,


----------



## maxman400 (Jan 4, 2011)

danroggensee said:


> Hi Mike don't forget your friends here in Pahrump. LOL very nice find.
> 
> Dan



Don't worry about that as soon as I get some of it cut up I will get you some.


----------



## maxman400 (Jan 4, 2011)

johncrane said:


> Nice find Max! how fare up the tree was it,


Boy talk about easy it would have been 5' up, but the tree had split and this piece was on the ground already.


----------



## Fred (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice find. Show us the 'inside!'


----------



## gandsande (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow what a find.  If you got any spare blanks I'm in


----------



## desertrat (Jan 4, 2011)

VERY NICE  Lots of projects in that rascal

desertrat


----------



## phillywood (Jan 4, 2011)

Max, nice find don't forge tyour friend her ein San antonio, too. I am not too far from you. :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## el_d (Jan 4, 2011)

Really nice find Max. That looks like ALOT of work for you.

I got my eye on a tree similar to that in San Antonio, Just waiting to fix my trailer to go ask about it.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice job!!!  Can't wait to see your finish projects.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Jan 4, 2011)

Man why couldn't you be closer to Columbus, OH.  I'd come out to help you tear it down and cut it up.


----------

